# Fox College Sports, now on Dish network



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

There must of been some sort of agreement made. These games have been available on Directv for awhile now, but now it appears to be available on Dish. Fox College Sports is a 3 channel subscription package available to cable providers to provide a compilation of all the Regional Sports Channels an in a nice 3 channel package for cable operators. No real need for it on SAT since SAT already has all the RSN's, however, FCS (Fox College Sports) started having exclusive content several years ago and now finally those exclusive games are available to us. These games are available in the ALT channels. Not sure If you need to subscribe to the Sports Pak or not to view the games.

There is one game tonight:
7pm Stony Brook @ North Dakota. I saw it in my guide this morning but I'm not in front of my TV right now to double check the channel number its available on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channel 449 or 412-37 (SD) Stony Brook at N Dakota


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I always look in the 440's -450's for games. They carry some sports from fcs-a fcs-c and fcs-p
Two football games next weekend. Just search for FCS as info not title.

Also carry the games in "conference usa" that are on American Sports Network in the 440s' -450's
like Appalachian St vs. Southern Miss tonight


----------

